# NYC TESOROS PRESENTATION By Ivan SEPT 2ND



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT!!!
Ivan Lozano From Tesoros De Colombia will be in town on Sept 2nd and we have arranged for him to give us a Presentation for our NYC group.
Especial conservation Auction to Follow for Tesoros since he will be in town for this special moment.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

That's great news, where in the city is the presentation going to be?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Waiting to confirm location, it will either be at Fauna or in Forest Hills, Queens.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you, I am really going to try to make this meeting, I'm going away to PR. But I guess I can come back home 1 or 2 days earlier


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

MEETING WILL BE HELD AT:
Take Me To The Water Swim School
11 20 QUEENS BLVD
FOREST HILLS, NY 11375
Studio is located downstairs.
meeting at 7:30 pm presentation will start at 8:00pm 
Please bring any items you will like to Donate for the conservation auction that will follow the meeting! Plants, tads, frogs anything is welcomed.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Hoping there will be a video for those of us too far away to make it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we are hoping to record it.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

gope said:


> Hoping there will be a video for those of us too far away to make it.


I am trying to record it, and if I succeed, I will make it available, but this is a good chance to meet Ivan, the crazy fellow that saw this project through.
Worth a drive from anywhere. Well, maybe not from WA.


----------



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

If I can catch the Amtrac Train to Penn Station NY, could any one pick me up there, take me to this event, and then take me back to the Train Station. I will pay for my rides ??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Subway from pen station takes u right there and would be faster.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Julio:

Union Tpke or 75th Avenue?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

75th Ave subway stop on the F train, take front of subway, it stops directly across the street from where the meeting is, train runs express from Manhattan so it's a short subway ride from Midtown


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

AVAILABLE FOR PICK UP AT MEETING

6 Colombian auratus froglets 2 months old $60 each %25 percent from each sale going back to Tesoros

8 Fine spotted Leucs $50 each 2 months old 

TESOROS EXCLUSIVE

D Truncatus NILO $35 EACH SEXED PAIRS $75/PAIR all proceeds going directly towards to Tesoros 

Pyllobates Aurentaenia Yellow, $45 each all proceeds going directly towards to Tesoros 

Male Bilsa $300

Male San lorenzo $300

4 San lorenzos 6 months old $250 each

1.0.2 Paru male is 10 months old, unknowns are 5 months old. 

Almirante Juvies $50

El dorado $60 each 1 avaialble 

Male Mimitimbi Colon $100 

Loma Colubre Male $75

2 Punta Laurents F1s 2 months old $100 each

Super Blue Auratus probable pairs $100 each

Standar Leucs $35 each, 3 for $100 

Turquoise Auratus $35 each, 3 for $100 

6 A. Cataneacus $175 each

Awarape Tinct Froglets 1 month old $30

Robertus tincts 6 weeks old $80 each

4 black footed orange terribilis 2 month old $80 each %25 percent from each sale going back to Tesoros

3 vittatus CRARC line $25 each

3 Arena Blancas sub adults $60 each

2 R. Benedicta $65 sub adults


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I am soooo excited about this.

I have one 40 breeder vertical conversion that I can being if anyone wants.
$165 and in the spirit of the day, I will donate $40 to Ivan.

I will also bring a Sherman Tank lid for a 12" x 12" ExoTerra, complete with stainless steel screen and misting hole for the auction.

See you there!
Chris


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Street Address Correction*



Julio said:


> MEETING WILL BE HELD AT:
> Take Me To The Water Swim School
> 11 20 QUEENS BLVD
> FOREST HILLS, NY 11375
> ...


The correct street address *111-20*, not 11-20.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I will also have the following for sale with me should anyone need:

*Tadpole food-

Tincman Herps Smoothie MEdia

8 watt ultrabright Compact 6500k LEDs

16" Mixed spectrum 20 Watt & 6500k LEDs

Folius Mounts & Corded lamps

Dendrocare 100gram large containers

NaturalRose Carotenoid supplement
*

Cant wait to see all of you guys & hear from Ivan... hope all is well,
Idris-


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Julio, David and I wanted to thank you for putting this together. We really enjoyed the presentation that Ivan gave.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Coqui said:


> Julio, David and I wanted to thank you for putting this together. We really enjoyed the presentation that Ivan gave.


Thanks guys, thank you both for donating items to the auction we were able to raise a little over $600 for Tesoros!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

how did the recording of the presentation come out?


----------



## SteveKnott (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm sure all who were unable to attend would love to see the recording. Can someone put it up online?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Please be patient and we will let you know when its available


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I have not looked at it yet. 
I was the only one to record it. I was running two cameras while operating the projector. I believe I got it on my point and shoot, but my phone shut off somewhere during the second half. 
I am not an AV guy by any means. I would like to have a friend look at the raw material and "shine it up" a bit to give you the best I can offer. 
Please give me a few days.
Can someone link the first talk I posted from SACAS? (I totally have no idea at this hour, where I originally posted it)


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hZ74IREMNBQ
Here is the original talk I recorded down in Costa Rica at the SACAS event in 2013. It is best viewed in a quiet room without distraction.


----------

